
The education of Karl Witte[pdf] - 8sigma
http://ran-raz-knigi.narod.ru/The_Education_of_Karl_Witte.pdf
======
brudgers
About Karl Witte and why the book may be culturally relevant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Witte](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Witte)

